
Show HN: Waymark – Roadmaps for product presentations - tiivik
https://waymark.io
======
donclark
Nice and simple. I like it! How about the ability to add animation, and export
as an animated gif or video? Why not provide a couple real-world (more
detailed) examples of what it can do? Sure its simple, but if you want people
to "get it", one of the best ways to do that is to show it in action. Also,
have you thought about the ability to add forks?

~~~
tiivik
More examples makes sense! I'll add that after adding some more visual styles
/ more customization options. I haven't thought about forks yet, but sounds
like it would be useful. I remember using coggle.it which is quite convenient
and supports forks

------
johnmarcus
probably one of the best products i've seen launched here in a while. simple,
useful, requires no effort to get started. I wish you luck!

~~~
tiivik
Cheers! What kind of features would you like to see added?

~~~
logikblok
Hey I enjoyed using this. I think the simplicity is strong.

Features that might be valuable (might): \- Add image functionality (I suppose
you could do this with emojis) \- Export in further different / editable
formats \- Additional formatting? (bolding, bullet points) \- Multiple paths
for option routing? e.g. Alternative routes that we could take?

Keep up the great work

~~~
tiivik
Very good feedback. I have similar ideas in mind, noted!

------
marianicolae
Really easy to use and convenient to create a nice roadmap fast.

Do you plan to expand the idea (i.e. add collaboration features)?

~~~
tiivik
Totally, what are the things you would like to see added?

------
Reebz
Site appears to be down 4pm EST with SSL errors, I can’t access it.

------
reviel
Hey tried editing the roadmap on Chrome and didn't work.

